# Early teal season?



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

I havent seen much talk about an early teal season in the midst of all the talk about new zones and splits. I know some people on here have brought it up before but I think now is a good time to talk about it. I for one am strongly for an early teal season, especially in the UP. It seems like we are always missing the teal except for the first few weeks of the season. Of course this year was the exception because of the odd weather. I would like to see a "teal only" season sometime in september, preferably when we can shoot geese also. Now I dont know much about teal breeding seasons so I dont know if an early season would hurt the population or not. But what do others feel about an early teal season?

-Nick


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

THe DNR wants it, the other "production" states want it, Michigan waterfowlers want it, the FISH AND WILDIFE SERVICE Says...................

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(granted for now) but until they decide to say yes, you can forget about having a dedicated Early Teal season in Michigan.


FYI: Can we please NOT debate this either. What I have listed above is the STRAIGHT FACTS!!!!


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

goosemanrdk said:


> THe DNR wants it, the other "production" states want it, Michigan waterfowlers want it, the FISH AND WILDIFE SERVICE Says...................
> 
> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(granted for now) but until they decide to say yes, you can forget about having a dedicated Early Teal season in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Then explain why they are saying no.


----------



## OLIVER MONSTER (May 5, 2008)

Hunted early teal a couple of times in Ohio this past year. it was fun as heck. For allot of people down there its there favorite hunting of the year. Especially with the BWT population up so high.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

someone11 said:


> Then explain why they are saying no.


Simple answer: They are the FWS and have final say and can do what ever the feel like doing.

The history is basically:
1- For quite awhile, production states were not allowed to have a teal season.
2- Years ago, Michigan pushed for one, but had ZERO support from the other production states, so NO GO!!!!
3- Summer(2010) other production states got on board with Michigan and approached the FWS. FWS service said don't bother continuing your speal as we are doing a "study" ( I don't know the details of said study) that will be done in I believe 2012, and we(FWS) aren't going to listen or entertain any talk of production states having a teal season until that study is done.

So, again no point in debating it. FWS has final say and they have said NO!!!(for the time being).


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Isn't 2012 just days away?


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

I know the state is currently still pursuing a teal season from the feds. I think if you are interested in an early teal season you should contact the DNR and CWAC to let them know. Just because they say no doesnt mean you quit. You get more evidence to show the support for it both hunter interest and the biologic data to back it up and go back at it. This would be a good thing the CWAC should be pushing in their contacts with the USFW.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Chez29 said:


> I know the state is currently still pursuing a teal season from the feds. I think if you are interested in an early teal season you should contact the DNR and CWAC to let them know. Just because they say no doesnt mean you quit. You get more evidence to show the support for it both hunter interest and the biologic data to back it up and go back at it. This would be a good thing the CWAC should be pushing in their contacts with the USFW.


Im trying to get hunter interest here but goosemanrdk decided to shoot that down right off the bat. I want to hear more peoples opinion on it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

All for it. We had thousands of teal in the area until a week before the zone 3 opener then poof gone. We would be scouting geese during the late season and watch them pile out to feed in the evenings.


----------



## Super Yooper (Nov 11, 2009)

Would the early teal season cut into our 60 days we have for a regular duck season?


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Super Yooper said:


> Would the early teal season cut into our 60 days we have for a regular duck season?


I dont think it would. I was thinking it would be a separate season, just for like a week or so.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

I've always been for an early teal. Even if it's just two days.

Unless you hunt during the youth season, hunters don't know what they're missing.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Who wouldn't be for a Teal season? Unless you are one of those crazies who doesn't like the youth season either.

Heck put them overlapping and we can shoot right along side the kids! 

Or if there is no early teal, put the two day split right along with the youth season. :tdo12:


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Michigan had an early teal season back in 1967. I remember because after 8:00 am I shed my old 2 ply rubber waders and just went in my tennis shoes and blue jeans. The season was in September but it was fun!


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Teal season would be great hunted it before,start it with early goose for 10 days.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

duckbuster2 said:


> Teal season would be great hunted it before,start it with early goose for 10 days.


Thats what I was thinking, have it with early goose, thats when we see them in the UP. Plus then we would be more apt to setting up in a field with a pond.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 15, 2006)

Just to add some insight to early teal. MI had a 3 year trial in 65,66,67. I hunted all three on da bay. Results were that hunters did not id ducks well and too many species other than teal succumbed. I did not personally see that but oh well.

Then the real reason for the feds saying NO. I am a winter Texan on the gulf coast in prime waterfowling areas. I belong to 2 leases and hunt with quite a few folks down here. They email me when the teal show up, which usually is about August 24 or so each year for the past 10 or so. As you know drake BWT migrate first and are followed by the hens and YOY a month or more later. So bottom line is if the "production" states have an early teal they would be harvesting the moms not the dads. The feds see their role as protecting the resource and shooting hens up north goes against their grain.

All that being said I would love to have early teal in MI which in some states includes wood ducks now.

jacduck now in my 61st year of waterfowling all over the map.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jacduck said:


> Just to add some insight to early teal. MI had a 3 year trial in 65,66,67. I hunted all three on da bay. Results were that hunters did not id ducks well and too many species other than teal succumbed. I did not personally see that but oh well.
> 
> Then the real reason for the feds saying NO. I am a winter Texan on the gulf coast in prime waterfowling areas. I belong to 2 leases and hunt with quite a few folks down here. They email me when the teal show up, which usually is about August 24 or so each year for the past 10 or so. As you know drake BWT migrate first and are followed by the hens and YOY a month or more later. So bottom line is if the "production" states have an early teal they would be harvesting the moms not the dads. The feds see their role as protecting the resource and shooting hens up north goes against their grain.
> 
> ...


thats the first post i've read that made sense on why the north doesn't get the early teal season. If that is true about the hens migrating later. it makes sense.

i do know we have good huntable numbers of bluewings on the flats here during youth hunt (2nd-3rd weekend in sept). whether they are a concentration hens/juvies/drakes...i do not know. interesting post Jacduck


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

So then why dont they put teal restrictions on us if we're shooting hen teal most of the time?


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Yep that's why OHIO can shoot them


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Keeping the reply short since I'm on a phone. If we ever do get a teal season I would like it to be earlier than the end of sept. at least for zone 1.


----------



## Take'm (Dec 6, 2011)

Teal season would be okay assuming the USFWS and DNR don't take any of those days from the regulated standard duck season. There are plenty of other states with an early teal season and it presents itself with a great opportunity to get in some early training with the dog before the regular season starts. Tends to be a slower hunt with lots of mosquitos though. Better have your therma-cell, not that I know from experience.


----------



## blackie01 (Dec 26, 2011)

Has there been any talk of this?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Chez29 said:


> In the spirit of JD's dream seasons heres mine. Convince the Feds to let us have a teal/wooduck season that doesnt count against the 60 day season. Have it open the earliest date allowed for regular duck season, example last year the earliest date was Sept 24.
> 
> z1 teal/woody Sep 24-Sep 30 Regular season Oct 1 for 60 days.
> z2 teal/woody Oct 1-Oct 6 Regular season Oct 7 for 60 days
> z3 teal/woody Oct 7- Oct 13 Regular season Oct 14 for 60 days.


chez...i don't even know what to say about this suggestion. kinda ironic that you were all over squashing regular season dates i suggested in the other thread with an early split that damn near EXACTLY matched this suggestion above for seasons...

on top of that, who would suggest a teal season butted up against our regular season? you post something like that and you want me to take you seriously when you disagree with other things on here? when i see crazy suggestions like this it takes away from the validity of any argument you've ever posted. aren't you on CWAC as a UP rep?

oh and btw, for anyone wanting to smack a majority of the teal (specially blue wings), you better shoot for an earlier opening than sept 25th.


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> chez...i don't even know what to say about this suggestion. kinda ironic that you were all over squashing regular season dates i suggested in the other thread with an early split that damn near EXACTLY matched this suggestion above for seasons...
> 
> on top of that, who would suggest a teal season butted up against our regular season? you post something like that and you want me to take you seriously when you disagree with other things on here? when i see crazy suggestions like this it takes away from the validity of any argument you've ever posted. aren't you on CWAC as a UP rep?
> 
> oh and btw, for anyone wanting to smack a majority of the teal (specially blue wings), you better shoot for an earlier opening than sept 25th.


First off Im not on CWAC.

This idea was a "how could we get the Feds to grant Michigan a teal season when they have repeatedly shot it down" idea. The thought behind it was get a teal and wooduck season that fits in the time frame that the feds grant for the regular season dates. This would eliminate the "production state" argument because we already hunt these ducks most years at this time. The benefit you get is an additional week of hunting that doesnt count against your 60. No splits in October and seasons go 1 week later than "normal". Thus early season guys get the benefit of a early start and no early split and late season guys gain a week on the back end and depending on how the days fell they could even throw a split on the end and pick up another weekend later yet.

I fully realise that most teal migrate thru earlier just thought this was a way to get early and late extra days and something the feds might consider. I do know that the earlier open this year coupled with a booming teal population provided some great shooting in zone 1 the first 2 weeks. 

Never really was that concerned about not having a break between the teal/wooduck season and regular because of all the pressure these birds see early anyway, between early goose, regular goose, youth hunts they are hearing shots go off from Sep1 on. 

I use these boards as a way of brainstorming, throw an idea out see what people think from different perspectives I might not consider or even know about and maybe you end up with a really good idea. 

If my "crazy" ideas cause you to not take any of my arguments as being valid that would just ruin my day.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

for some reason i thought u were on cwac for UP. phew. :lol:


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

The reason I dont care for your idea isnt the dates its grouping the up with NLP. Like Brandon said if you add the NLP it would just increase the pressure to move dates later which the western UP would not be in favor of. 
To misquote Doc Holliday in Tombstone. If I thought you werent my friend Kid, I just dont think I could bear it. :lol: I guess I cant look for you to nominate me for any future openings on CWAC? :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Chez29 said:


> The reason I dont care for your idea isnt the dates its grouping the up with NLP. Like Brandon said if you add the NLP it would just increase the pressure to move dates later which the western UP would not be in favor of.
> To misquote Doc Holliday in Tombstone. If I thought you werent my friend Kid, I just dont think I could bear it. :lol: I guess I cant look for you to nominate me for any future openings on CWAC? :lol:


yeah but the problem is you guys are saying no to the IDEA without even hearing it debated out. 

I asked 5 times in that thread to give me an exact problem with it. Finally Brandon answered and I got 1 reason why and thats increased pressure to open later....but we don't know if thats true at all. Is it a possibility? yes...sure it is. But if you don't let ideas through to see where they go and get debated and just say NO...we aint goin anywhere.

i think its funny that those dates you just tossed up in this thread would satisfy everyone north of gaylord...bleh. someone always got have something to complain about i guess.


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah but the problem is you guys are saying no to the IDEA without even hearing it debated out.
> 
> I asked 5 times in that thread to give me an exact problem with it. Finally Brandon answered and I got 1 reason why and thats increased pressure to open later....but we don't know if thats true at all. Is it a possibility? yes...sure it is. But if you don't let ideas through to see where they go and get debated and just say NO...we aint goin anywhere.
> 
> i think its funny that those dates you just tossed up in this thread would satisfy everyone north of gaylord...bleh. someone always got have something to complain about i guess.


I think the difference in my dates is the no early split. It may seem like not much giving up 5 days in Sep/Oct but when you already give up days at the end due to freeze up its hard to swallow. Even years like this where it is way above average temps there are very few huntable groups of birds around after Nov 20. When in Sep and Oct I have my choice of places with huntable numbers.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Chez29 said:


> I think the difference in my dates is the no early split. It may seem like not much giving up 5 days in Sep/Oct but when you already give up days at the end due to freeze up its hard to swallow. Even years like this where it is way above average temps there are very few huntable groups of birds around after Nov 20. When in Sep and Oct I have my choice of places with huntable numbers.


so if you got 10 days of shooting teal in early september, would you be fine with oct 1 opener and straight 60? just curious?


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> so if you got 10 days of shooting teal in early september, would you be fine with oct 1 opener and straight 60? just curious?


Having a teal season would make a difference for most people. I assume you are meaning the sat closest to Oct 1. The things I care the most about are that we should have 3 seperate openers, I dont think zone 1 should have an October split although as a compromise in early last week of Sept years I could handle it. I prefer the last sat in Sept but for me personally a teal season I would be OK with a sat closest to Oct 1 opener a teal/wooduck season even better.


----------



## Tom_Miller (Apr 23, 2010)

I for one would love to see an early teal season in Michigan. As a younster I remember hunting teal in the mid-60's with my dad and we had a great time, shooting nothing but teal. Fortunately he taught me well on the importance of playing by the rules but I do remember seeing other hunters shooting at any duck that passed by. I know its difficult by I would have liked to see more enforcement. Regardless, I would love to see the early teal season come back.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry guys, ive been away visiting family for the holidays.

I personally would love to see the split in October in Zone 1. It seems like every year we have a lull in october where theres just hardly any birds around and the ones that are are smart. As for the early teal season, I think it should be some time in mid september. In zone 1 usually they are gone pretty quick, and we only have a week to hunt them (this year was different for obvious reasons). If we get an early teal season I would like to see the season open the first weekend in October and have a 60 day season with a split in the middle-late october. Just because theres ice doesnt mean theres no birds, just means you have to work a little harder to find them/get them.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

someone11 said:


> Sorry guys, ive been away visiting family for the holidays.
> 
> I personally would love to see the split in October in Zone 1. It seems like every year we have a lull in october where theres just hardly any birds around and the ones that are are smart. As for the early teal season, I think it should be some time in mid september. In zone 1 usually they are gone pretty quick, and we only have a week to hunt them (this year was different for obvious reasons). If we get an early teal season I would like to see the season open the first weekend in October and have a 60 day season with a split in the middle-late october. Just because theres ice doesnt mean theres no birds, just means you have to work a little harder to find them/get them.


see i'm all for oct 1st opener for z1 but your not gonna split that..and go later. i'm not even a z1 hunter and i can tell you the support for splitting in october (with oct 1 start) will be very little.

everyone here knows that birds are killed after ice out. what everyone is missing is the DNR does not care that you can birds after ice shows. #1 on the DNR's list is HUNTER PARTICIPATION. running z1 UP season into december isn't gonna meet that criteria. If a split happens, front of season is most likely the most usable. Splitting mid season in a migration state is not the best use of a split.

getting an early teal season in early/mid september for 7-10 days would go a long ways to make both sides of the UP happy.

regular season could open oct 1 and run straight 58 w/ 2 day early or late split.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> see i'm all for oct 1st opener for z1 but your not gonna split that..and go later. i'm not even a z1 hunter and i can tell you the support for splitting in october (with oct 1 start) will be very little.
> 
> everyone here knows that birds are killed after ice out. what everyone is missing is the DNR does not care that you can birds after ice shows. #1 on the DNR's list is HUNTER PARTICIPATION. running z1 UP season into december isn't gonna meet that criteria. If a split happens, front of season is most likely the most usable. Splitting mid season in a migration state is not the best use of a split.
> 
> ...


Yeah I see what you are saying. Its sucks because it seems like every year in mid october its just dead. Maybe thats just me and where I hunt, im not sure, but its been like that the 4 years ive hunted it. It almost seems like the UP needs to be split for the west and east side.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

someone11 said:


> Yeah I see what you are saying. Its sucks because it seems like every year in mid october its just dead. Maybe thats just me and where I hunt, im not sure, but its been like that the 4 years ive hunted it. It almost seems like the UP needs to be split for the west and east side.


Most duck hunters experience a similar "lull" for some period of time after the opener, which is normally because the resident birds have moved elsewhere. It's not unique to the UP. In fact we even see this in North Dakota too. It's just duck hunting.


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

someone11 said:


> Sorry guys, ive been away visiting family for the holidays.
> 
> I personally would love to see the split in October in Zone 1. It seems like every year we have a lull in october where theres just hardly any birds around and the ones that are are smart. As for the early teal season, I think it should be some time in mid september. In zone 1 usually they are gone pretty quick, and we only have a week to hunt them (this year was different for obvious reasons). If we get an early teal season I would like to see the season open the first weekend in October and have a 60 day season with a split in the middle-late october. Just because theres ice doesnt mean theres no birds, just means you have to work a little harder to find them/get them.


No chance of a mid-late Oct split in zone 1. The majority of migrating ducks move thru from Oct 15-Nov7 roughly every year, those are calendar ducks and will go at that time regardless of weather. Putting a split in the peak of the migration aint going to happen.



Shiawassee_Kid said:


> see i'm all for oct 1st opener for z1 but your not gonna split that..and go later. i'm not even a z1 hunter and i can tell you the support for splitting in october (with oct 1 start) will be very little.
> 
> everyone here knows that birds are killed after ice out. what everyone is missing is the DNR does not care that you can birds after ice shows. #1 on the DNR's list is HUNTER PARTICIPATION. running z1 UP season into december isn't gonna meet that criteria. If a split happens, front of season is most likely the most usable. Splitting mid season in a migration state is not the best use of a split.
> 
> ...


----------

